
Learn Python the NSA Way - sadjad
https://twitter.com/chris_swenson/status/1225836060938125313
======
nik61
Trying to open this document for download I'm firmly (unusually firmly) warned
off by my ISP. It really was a 'go ahead if you want to be scammed' sort of
thing. Anybody have an opinion about this?

~~~
anakha
The course was uploaded to archive.org and is available at the following link,
seems fine.
[https://archive.org/details/comp3321](https://archive.org/details/comp3321)

